# Let it snow :)



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Actually I love this look! Kind stealthy track like.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like you got them on just in time with the snow around!

I'm going to try to make it through winter with the stock tires and see how it goes. I need to remind myself I can't just easily flip a switch and engage 4x4 anymore though, but considering how rarely I actually did that, I'm not too worried.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not to concerned with the snow I made it last year though the winter with a Cobalt. So I think if the Cobalt can do it the Cruze should with no problems.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Actually I love this look! Kind stealthy track like.


I like it too, but I know a lot of people don't. I'll probably get the OE wheels powder coated black this winter anyway.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm hoping that I don't need to put on my snows till around Christmas time. How did you cover the holes in your wheel hubs? Last year I cut out some 2" diameter X 2" long black polyethylene plugs and pressed them into the holes and they worked real good. I also bought a set of black lug nuts so the steelies look pretty nice even without the hubcaps. I'll post a picture when I put them on this year.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Black lugs are on the to do list.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for your support. Let it snow!!!!


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

Our cars are twins! I should get snow tires for mine... But.... I probably wont. lol


----------

